# Bacula sytem in Jails errors



## hedon (Dec 15, 2014)

Hello,

I use Bacula in a jail with a network based on VNET.  It shows me errors:


```
5-Dec 12:29 bacula-fd JobId 134: Error: bsock.c:427 Write error sending 45658 bytes to Storage daemon:192.168.112.252:9103: ERR=Cannot allocate memory
15-Dec 12:23 bacula-dir JobId 134: Fatal error: Network error with FD during Backup: ERR=Broken pipe
15-Dec 12:23 bacula-sd JobId 134: Fatal error: append.c:223 Network error reading from FD. ERR=Broken pipe
15-Dec 12:23 bacula-sd JobId 134: Elapsed time=02:00:36, Transfer rate=1.750 M Bytes/second
```

Has anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 16, 2014)

"Cannot allocate memory" may indicate you need to enable SystemV shared memory. This is turned off by default. 


```
allow.sysvipc
                     A process within the jail has access to System V IPC
                     primitives.  In the current jail implementation, System V
                     primitives share a single namespace across the host and
                     jail environments, meaning that processes within a jail
                     would be able to communicate with (and potentially inter-
                     fere with) processes outside of the jail, and in other
                     jails.
```


----------

